# "Popcorn" or "Corn" Weed



## Dro_Smokah92

I stay in Dallas and there's this weed real popular over here called "Popcorn" or Corn for short. It is light green and has lots of red hairs. THey call it popcorn cuz of the way the buds break apart when you u are breakin em down. has anyone heard of this weed? do you know what the real strain is called cuz i would like to look up growing conditions? any help appreciated thanks.


----------



## scoot1073

i live in the north east ot usa,and theres alot of that around here we call it dro,i have no idea the strain,but its always pertty good,im sure someone will have more info..then me good luck


----------



## yogi dc

I have always thought it was called popcorn B/c it had no weight to it. its all fluff with no love.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Lol...and I always thought it was called popcorn b/c the buds were lil small nuggets. Someone needs to clarify the "popcorn buds" thing.


----------



## Kindbud

lol i never hear of this popcorn bud next time yall get some take some pics of it!!


----------



## Stoney Bud

Dro_Smokah92 said:
			
		

> I stay in Dallas and there's this weed real popular over here called "Popcorn" or Corn for short. It is light green and has lots of red hairs. THey call it popcorn cuz of the way the buds break apart when you u are breakin em down. has anyone heard of this weed? do you know what the real strain is called cuz i would like to look up growing conditions? any help appreciated thanks.


 
Here on MP, when someone refers to "popcorn" buds, they generally mean the buds that are usually found on the lower parts of the plant at harvest. These buds are almost always small, popcorn sized, puffy little things. They still have a decent high to them, but they are just small and airy.

I've never heard a strain of weed referred to as "popcorn".

Maybe it has a popcorn type smell? Tastes good with lots of butter?

Hahahahaah, just kiddin man.


----------



## Kindbud

lol lmao buttered bud lol


----------



## sloppy2nds

One of the first times i smoked i smoked some popcorn with my friends. I didnt really get a good look at it or anything because i still didnt really know the difference b/t any of it. But my friends call it popcorn dro. So i think it is a specific strain. I do know its pretty hard to find though.


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Ive always called popcorn buds.. just those small little nuggets in the bag... ive seen people call different piffs just about everything else.. so this wouldnt surprize me..


----------



## grovesidetexas

i registered to this page just to reply to this. . . .

corn is one thing i have found unique to dallas. its something them htown boys dont got and makes them katrina folk not wanting to go home... 

its not dro it... it has that reggie (shwag) smell but tastes way better.
when u break that down there is no need to pull it apart it just crumbels under your fingers. the seeds are bigger then normal and are always whole never broke or. and unlike reggie u smoke a rello and your actually high without a headache.

only diffrence is u get like 2-3 rello action out of a dime. its a smaller sack
but way worth the money...reggie


----------



## KTownKilla

I think what you are talking about it just some good mid-grade. We call it K-Town, its real popular up around the Kansas City area too. It goes for like $40 a quad, it smokes way better than schwag and sometimes has some seeds. Usually its not bricked up either, sounds like what you guys are talking about. If you want to grow some, the seeds from the bags around here have almost always sprouted for my friend that grows. Its just a commercial strain too so I'm sure its relatively easy to grow.


----------



## Flyinghigh

We call it Popcorn bud too!! but they call All of it popcorn bud because it alll light wieght !!


----------



## grovesidetexas

KTownKilla said:
			
		

> I think what you are talking about it just some good mid-grade. We call it K-Town, its real popular up around the Kansas City area too. It goes for like $40 a quad, it smokes way better than schwag and sometimes has some seeds. Usually its not bricked up either, sounds like what you guys are talking about. If you want to grow some, the seeds from the bags around here have almost always sprouted for my friend that grows. Its just a commercial strain too so I'm sure its relatively easy to grow.



yep we are most diffently talkn about the same thing. . . infact ive heard this fool talkn bout it saying they call it midgarde in other places . . .  

but when i think midgrade i think cheap dro like 250 a zip ****


----------



## ktownlegend

yea i'll have to agree on that, the last sack of good middy's i've seen was some stankin, light green, crunchy/sticky popcorn nugs. 

its always got well developed seeds, good crystalization and hairs. great taste good high.  as a matter of fact i think i'll pack the bong now


----------



## ktownlegend

grovesidetexas said:
			
		

> yep we are most diffently talkn about the same thing. . . infact ive heard this fool talkn bout it saying they call it midgarde in other places . . .
> 
> but when i think midgrade i think cheap dro like 250 a zip ****


 
ouch is all i gotta say to that, 250? more like 125 where im at, and with no seeds for 150

now u want some dro on the other hand ur talkin 300 -500 easy


----------



## Freak420

i've had it and i have always called it popcorn buds too. but hey .. i guess we can dub that strain the popcorn tree...lol


----------



## Cook_

Sounds like i bud i smoked called pumpkin bud taste and smells pumkiny like when u open up a pumpkin and smell the insides it was a yellow looking bud 2 really different high good stuff :hubba:


----------



## htown

popcorn is like this light brown/green weed
very popular in houston


----------



## lurchin

I've got two rillos of popcorn its good its a stronger high rather than a heavy stoned.Sorta wakes you up for awhile.In Houston we can get it 10 a gram or 10 a rillo or free like i do


----------



## godtea

sounds like a local name for good weed that's been trimmed properly for retail.
There is an ton of marketing involved in weed.
 If I were to say you want to by some bud I grew in my backyard at $x  or do you want some " Popcorn " at $2x ,you might think "twice as exspensive , twice as good . The truth being it's the same bud .
P.T. Barnum is alive and well 
 Caviat Emptor


----------



## Disco94

Jack Herer has a tendency to do that


----------



## umbra

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Jack Herer has a tendency to do that


 
but not midgrade. jack is a great sativa, a little stretchy and light, but powerful.


----------



## headband

the way it breaks open, like swollen calyx's, ive had some og kush which did that, it looked like it was seeded but nope, just super dank, maby thats what your trying to say..
 dro= hy-dro. hydro.  
who knows the strain, youll never know
he doesnt mean pop's i dont think, like the little perfect round (gumball size and smaller) nugs in a large sac.


----------



## SouthernSlang

lol Yea i heard of that "Popcorn" Weed, im from texas also, its almost close to hydro, but less crystals, i guess u can say, it is very light, the buds are very bright green and break down sooooo smooth, like dust, the smell of it is so sweet, and when you blow it out its like butter :ignore:, i remember i smoked about 5 blunts of pop that one day, but seriously the reason i replied to this post is that i heard the reason they call it "Popcorn" is because its laced with PCP, seems true since its abbreviations sounds right, but hey thats what i heard, thinking back at that week, i can tell i got hooked on only smokin pop, probly cause i hung out with the dealer at the time, but when i couldnt get my hands on it, it was back to swagg.


----------



## KTownToker

In Kansas we call it K-Town. Sounds just like how you guys are described it. Just a step below hydro. Hell I had some K-Town that was better than SOME hydro. Keep does seeds. Good to grow indoors and out.


----------



## St8 Popcorn Head....

Yea, I stay in Fort Worth, and man popcorn is tha new reggie. Nobody around here smokes or sales reggie. I really don't have any input about it's cultivation. I heard it was grown from dro pollen, dont know it thats true or even possible. All i know is that "pop" is tha best thang smoke for da price $75-100 a zip and I love it..!!


----------



## GUAJIRO64

Wish I could help, I would also like to know. I'm not too sure about this information but the guy I got from said something about Madrid.? All I know is IT'S GOOD!!


----------



## hongobongo

i made this account just to answer this question .

this **** is your usual dallas "popcorn". runnin 5/g, 50 h/zip, 95/zip.

light, compact, sticky, stinky, crunchy, lime-green popcorn.


mmmmmm :ccc:


----------



## Melmo

that sure is pretty


----------



## vongstuh

popcorn weed is dro that is not grown properly. it is usually grown as dro but is messed up somewhere along the line so they have to sell it as good schwag. it cost about 50 bucks more than reggie. you can get a quarter p for about 170


----------



## TheSquirrelKing

I have some pop right now! Pop gos for 5 a gram, but i pay regular price, cuz i can get coke for the dope boy. anyway, its DEFINATELY NOT DRO! But because of its oily texture, and small buds give it the name popcorn, if its not oily at all its just a trick to make you pay alot for some regular weed.


----------



## Rob Cash

I had no idea corn was a local strain.. if its even a strain.. I live in Dallas. And corn is so easy to find.. I LOVE IT!


----------



## RandomDude

I live in the dfw area too and schwag right now is extremely hard too find. everyone and i mean everyone has only popcorn. to be honest i have had popcorn many times and its not worth the price to me. i swear all popcorn really is, is indoor grown bud. i especially think this because its getting around harvest time right now for outdoor and thats why schwag is hard to find. i grew some plants before from random scwag seeds and that **** was way better than popcorn.


----------



## papabeach1

like the one i post on the pic ? sound like I had some of that "popcorn"


----------



## zipflip

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> ouch is all i gotta say to that, 250? more like 125 where im at, and with no seeds for 150
> 
> now u want some dro on the other hand ur talkin 300 -500 easy


 
wow i'd much rather be anywhere u guys are than here.  a zip of some brick schwag goes for bout 200-250 here.  some good seedless nuggs will run ya bout 400-550 a zip even here.  its all these dam lil punks here who the older people take advantage of by sellin larger amounts for a higher price so the idiots take it even tho it high priced. (more so i think they like the feelin that they think they cool cuz they can sell weed now)  and they ask like 60-75 a quad of some dam brick.  just so they can make their money back and even then a dang quarter dont weigh a quarter hgere any more. they all average weigh them between 5 an 7 grams here depends..  its sick and sad how the scene has gotten here. i laugh and complain alot of it on here but hey where else can a person vent such frustrations without descrimination. lol    the sad part is i'm canada's neighbor practically and its legal there not but even 3-400 miles away. as well as medicinally legal in two of the neighboring states next to me.   but in bout month give or take i'll have enough of my own for once.
  all mine ya hear all mine.


----------



## RandomDude

wow i would never pay those prices i would rather grow my own than deal with this bud inflation. prices going up like gas, sad part of it is most of the people that claim they have corn just have good schwag and thats a rip off


----------



## gettinggray1964

i guy i buy weed from gets his stuff from Dallas, this is some pop-corn weed... i growed it 12-12 from seed.... the second pic is same strain but vegged for 3 weeks...


----------



## gettinggray1964

ok here are the pics the first pic is some pop-corn bud that i am growing now  3 week veg and now it is in flower, second pic cant see the whole plant but it was a 12-12 grow from seed the plant grew to just 24 inches, third pic is same strain 3 week veg and it is over 5 ft., now just starting to flower


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner

I call it popcorn if it looks like popcorn. Dense and round with fluffy leaves around the stem.


----------



## stoner 420

i would not pay them prices either.. the last time i got some it was running about 25 to 30 a quart. zip.. 75 to 90 for a zip of some brick.. and 130 to 170 a zip for some popcorn... good luck with inflation .. best thang to do is grow your own...


----------



## stoner 420

i would not pay them prices either.. the last time i got some it was running about 25 to 30 a quart. zip.. 75 to 90 for a zip of some brick.. and 130 to 170 a zip for some popcorn... good luck with inflation .. best thang to do is grow your own...


----------



## shea.carver

i signed up for this page to specifically answer this, and do a little marijuana lesson.

I'm from the dfw area also, and "popcorn" is very popular down here.
But it seems like no one knows about this, so i'm going to break it down.

Scientifically (and legally), all cannabis plants are Cannabis Sativa.
In practice, Indica and Sativa are the names used to distinguish each end of the cannabis 'spectrum'.

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica] [/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*INDICAS - *Short thick plants, broad leaves, darker green,  flowering in 8 to 10 weeks with thick dense flower tops. Flavours from stinky  skunk to fruity sweet. Origins traced back to Afghanistan, Morocco and Tibet.  More of a body stone. Indoor grower's favorite types.[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*SATIVAS - *The polar opposite of indicas. Tall, thin  plants, narrow leaves, lighter green colors, grow quick, extend to heights of 20  feet in some cases. Origins are traced back to Mexico, Columbia and southeast  Asia. Flowering times vary from 10 to 16 weeks, normally longer than indicas.  Taste ranges from earthy to fruity. A good head stone. Favored for outdoor growing.

[/FONT][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*CROSS BREEDS - *Combining different sativa and indica  breeds will produce the corresponding traits of each mother and father. Actual  percentages each strain will contain is not exact, but pretty close.[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]there are many different potency levels of marijuana, with different slang names and lots of confusion, but three main groups these all derive from.
these groups are (in common terms, keep in mind other places call them other things):
1. Reggie, or shwagg 
2. Mid Regs, or "Popcorn"
3. Dro, aslo known as chronic, KB or Kindbud, etc.

Schwag is the bottom of the barrel, it's usually a dull green or brown, and real compressed because it most likely came from a brick. It taste harsh, burns faster, is lower in THC and is always grown from the dirt and outside. Can't buy this by the gram. A nick runs for $5 dollars at 2.5 grams, a dime is $10 for 5 grams if youre lucky, 3.5 if you dealer wants a profit, oz at 28 grams runs anywhere from $40 to $60.

MidRegs the greens start to get more vibrant and the hairs start getting brighter, more red than brown. It'll also start tasting and smelling better. Usually smaller buds, but at least it comes in buds, and is somewhat fluffy. Can be grown in or outdoors, in water or ground, taken care of well, but not trimmed during growing process to yeild larger buds. Bags can contain seeds, depending if your popcorn was grown hydroponically or not. Prices range from same as reggie, to $10 a gram. Because it is newer, you usually just have to hope for a big sack, or ask before hand how much you're getting for how much cash you have. 

"Dro" is short for hydroponics, grown in water, indoors our outdoors, typically indoors, plants grow about 5% bigger indoors. There are many different strains of marijuana grown this way. THC crystals visible, hairs, potent fresh smell, no seeds, light and fluffy. Beasters is a type of weed not different enough to be it's own category, but enough so to name. Grown hydpronically, but simply not as good of a plant, this still is sold with no seeds and fluffy, is usually cheaper than regualr dro though due to its lack of potent 'dro' taste and smell.  List below of all strains. 


*Indica*
Afghani
Afghani#1
Amstel Gold
Bella Caio
Big Bud
Black Domina
Black African
Black Jack
Chitral
Celtic Cross
Celtic Stone
Chronic
DOubleGum
Early Girl
Early Skunk
Eclipse -new strain with a sweet taste
Euforia
Green Spirit
G-13
Granddaddy Purple
Hawaiin Skunk
Hindu Kush
Hollands Hope
Hypno
HashPlant
K2
Mango
Master Kush
Mazar
Mighty Might
Niagra
Northern Lights
Romulan
Pink Indica
Purple High
Purple Urkel
Purple Star
Ruderalis Indica
Shiva
Sour Bubble
Southern Afghani
Super Chrystal
Twilight


*Sativa*
Bazooka
Durban Poison
Maui Waui
Early Bud
Early Pearl
Early Skunk Plant
Great White Shark
Green Spirit
Haze
Haze Skunk
Haze Skunk-never heard of this strain sounds delicious
Hempstar
Jack Herer
Kali Mist
Ice (real new!)
LamsBread x SKunk
Niagra x Shiva
Night Queen
Northern Lights x Haze
Power Plant
Purple Haze
Smokey Bear
Silver Haze
Super Silver Haze
swazi x SKunk
Thai
Voodoo
White Cloud


*Hybrids*
Ak-47
Blue Velvet
Blueberry
BubbleBerry
Bubblegum
Buddha Plant
Cali Orange Plant
Durban Poison x Mighty Might
Flo
First Mature
Fourway#1
Fruity Pebbles
Full Moon
Jamaican Pearl
Jack Flash (Indica Dominant)
Juicy Fruit
GrapeFruit Haze
Himalayan Gold
Island Lady
KC-33
Kerala x SKunk
Kushage
Lemon Stinky (Indica Dominat)
Leda Uno (87.5 % sativa,12.5% indica)
Northern Berry
NYC Diesel
Purple#1-(50% Sativa,%0% Indica)
Purple Skunk-(87.5% sativa,12.5% Indica)
Purple Kush
Romberry
Shaman-(87.5% Sativa,12.5% Indica)
Shiva Shanti
SKunk Red Hair
Skunk Passion
Strawberry Cough (Sativa Dominant)
SKunk Haze (Sativa Dominant)
Swiss Miss
Sweet Island Skunk (Sativa Dominant)
Turtle Power
White Widow

hope this helps!


----------



## LowRider

godtea said:
			
		

> sounds like a local name for good weed that's been trimmed properly for retail.
> There is an ton of marketing involved in weed.
> If I were to say you want to by some bud I grew in my backyard at $x or do you want some " Popcorn " at $2x ,you might think "twice as expensive , twice as good . The truth being it's the same bud .
> P.T. Barnum is alive and well
> Caviat Emptor


 
exactly.  its just another name for dro/dank/good stuff/Buddha and many more.  its not a strain of any kind.  i have a friend in Texas and he confirmed it, its just what they call good stuff.  Same thing if you here someone say Reggie (it's not dank) its regular or there really asking if Reggie is around if someone does live there by that name lol.


----------



## bulldog74

Not a strain. popcorn = small roundish nugs in either decent mids (Mexican) or kind. Popcorn also is used to describe the lower branched puffy buds that are either removed before flowering or are left on to reveg or are left on to finish later after the cola is removed. nuff said.


----------



## IHST

LowRider said:
			
		

> exactly.  its just another name for dro/dank/good stuff/Buddha and many more.  its not a strain of any kind.  i have a friend in Texas and he confirmed it, its just what they call good stuff.  Same thing if you here someone say Reggie (it's not dank) its regular or there really asking if Reggie is around if someone does live there by that name lol.



Wrong. If your friend in texas thinks popcorn is dank, he doesnt have a connection worth ****.  Like shea.carver (the person displaying the most intelligence in this thread so far) said, thats what we call good midgrade.


----------



## johnnyTsunami

IHST said:
			
		

> Wrong. If your friend in texas thinks popcorn is dank, he doesnt have a connection worth ****.  Like shea.carver (the person displaying the most intelligence in this thread so far) said, thats what we call good midgrade.



haha *** good midgrade is like saying extra medium.

h__p://i40.tinypic.com/2uji780.jpg
h__p://i44.tinypic.com/vhgk81.jpg

anyways, those are small undetailed [phone camera] pics of that orville redenbacher.  fluffy, light-green, fuzzy buds.


----------



## one2threes

grovesidetexas said:
			
		

> i registered to this page just to reply to this. . . .
> 
> corn is one thing i have found unique to dallas. its something them htown boys dont got and makes them katrina folk not wanting to go home...
> 
> its not dro it... it has that reggie (shwag) smell but tastes way better.
> when u break that down there is no need to pull it apart it just crumbels under your fingers. the seeds are bigger then normal and are always whole never broke or. and unlike reggie u smoke a rello and your actually high without a headache.
> 
> only diffrence is u get like 2-3 rello action out of a dime. its a smaller sack
> but way worth the money...reggie


:hubba: 

your from the grove huh lol s. funky my self .... well the popcorn is exactlly as he describes here i have seen it in large buds and have heard many names for it it often gets sold as a high quality shwag because of the smell it smells like shwag but has a distinct sweetness that makes it easy to pic out. the part i like is the breakup very small amounts bout the size of a couple pencil erasers can fill a medium size bowl or smaller rello goes great with strawberry:ignore: lol its kindof a extremely light green and dark green mix many red hairs and crystals r visable ive smoked it along side some **** that was goin for 120 a g and id stick with my pop at shwag prices anyday lol ive heard its local and ivealso heard its comin from the south east not sure its well known in n. texas not much elsewhere tho


----------



## RandomDude

why does eveyone act like this is a different strain of weed or something. all it is, is a bunch of greedy people gettin their hands on indoor thats grown by someone whos not a retard. popcorn prices are ridiculous twice the price for the same high your all getting f'd i refuse to pay these prices theres a reason why its a texas/south thing its cause we get weed cheap and these greedy dealers get what they call  "pop" hich is actually better grown schwag at schwag prices remove most of the seeds and double the price. if your one of those people that smokes nothing but pop i feel bad for your wallet i get qutie pies for 120 that looks exactly smells exactly and actually gets me higher then pop only diff is a lil more seeds. so if you like pop pay those price as for me ill stick to quanitity over urban legen quality any day.


----------



## dubblehue

zipflip said:
			
		

> wow i'd much rather be anywhere u guys are than here.  a zip of some brick schwag goes for bout 200-250 here.  some good seedless nuggs will run ya bout 400-550 a zip even here.



yeah where I am, that stuff that Dallas apparently considers to be good nuggs, is just the schwag to us. The good headies and dank are 400+ an oz.


----------



## dubblehue

PellyBelly said:
			
		

> :holysheep: so where in dtown can i get my hands on some of this. Please pm me if you can hook a sista up.




MP Site Rule #9:

"*9.* The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart."


----------



## smokeup420




----------



## NorCalHal

Wow. From that pic it is quite easy to tell what that is. Beasters. aka Canadian commercial.

Quite easy to tell. Looks like a Ferrari, but drives like a Pinto.

Hence the easy availability and low price.


----------



## droopydreams1958

*Just had a proposal for an oz of corn for a bill. Thanks for the info posted regarding corn or popcorn very informative. I live South of DFW, and corn coming outta FW hope it's worth it. Have traveled to Austin and gotten .5 of dro @ 200 was not that impressed w the hype imposed nor the price for the hype. Been smokin since 70's and have had some ops to smoke some very good strains in my travels and the best I have had since 70's was in April in Jville,FL do not know strain but have had real Acu. Gold from the 70's and that was the Real Deal so I know real quality is out there. Shout if you can direct me around DFW for quality. *

*Keep on Tokin * *Baby...Droopy Dreams*


----------



## meds4me

Okay, so this is within the thread:'Back in the day ( late '78) a guy picked me up hitchin a ride. He broke out his personal and it looked like popcorn seeds on a stick. very small and crumbly. I had my head stuck to the window for 2 hours as though it was glued there ! just wondering if anyone has seen anything like it ! Think stick with seeds glued on !


----------



## longhorns159113

Im From Agg-town Aka Arlington, Tx And The Dfw Is The Only Place Ur Gonna Find Popcorn Aka Corn, Prices...dime-2.5-3 Grams Dubs-5grams...half A Zip 45-50...full Zip 100...qp-275-300...its Like A Level Below Dro Its Not Fluffy, It Comes In Small Nuggets Lime Green And Red Hairs Has A Skunkish Smell And Smokes Good, One Rillo Will Get Ya Good For A Couple Hours, The Dfw Is Basically The Only Place U Will Hear About It, Smoke Up People!!!:d


----------



## longhorns159113

droopydreams1958 said:
			
		

> *Just had a proposal for an oz of corn for a bill. Thanks for the info posted regarding corn or popcorn very informative. I live South of DFW, and corn coming outta FW hope it's worth it. Have traveled to Austin and gotten .5 of dro @ 200 was not that impressed w the hype imposed nor the price for the hype. Been smokin since 70's and have had some ops to smoke some very good strains in my travels and the best I have had since 70's was in April in Jville,FL do not know strain but have had real Acu. Gold from the 70's and that was the Real Deal so I know real quality is out there. Shout if you can direct me around DFW for quality. *
> 
> *Keep on Tokin **Baby...Droopy Dreams*


 
A BILL FOR A OZ OF CORN IS THE REG PRICE, TRUST ME UR NOT GETTIN RIPPED OFF IM BORN AND RAISED IN THE DFW, ITS WORTH IT


----------



## dman1234

here is what i know from north of the border.

dro is just any hydro.

i supply myself but i like to mix it up somtimes, its 80 cdn for a half 
O.

popcorn to me means this weed i somtimes get and the bag looks light in weight,
but it weighs correct,
 and its all nugget,
 when you break up a nugg that looks like a half a joint,
it turns out to be a joint and a half.

a little goes a long way...


----------



## dman1234

and i have found.....
 maybe 4 or 5 seeds in 20 years of smokin.

the term "bag seed" is foreign to me.


----------



## SweetIslandSkunk

New here but have been lurking this site for years and am from the DFW and have some info that can help this thread.


First, there's a difference between real pop corn and fake corn, which brings mixed results of peoples opinions on pop corn because they are not aware of what real pop corn is. 

For those that truly know what corn is, you know that it has a distinct smell to it. You can be in a pitch dark room and put your nose in different bags of weed and pick out the corn like a drug dog. You also have two types, a lime green (like sour diesel) one and one that's a light brownish with green look to it.

In a twenty sack of the darker type, (4-6 grams depending on your connect) it's rare to have a seed but can contain up to 3 from the most I have seen and they usually come out from the same little nugget. You can roll up to twenty rillo's before you come across just one seed. All the seeds will be big and fat, and represent a pecan shell in color, along with the black markings on it. There's no exception from the thousands of dollars I have rolled up and toked away on this.

As for the lime green buds, the seeds are rare but not as rare as the dark buds, you'll get anywhere from 1-6 seeds a twenty sack every time. You have the same pecan like seeds but not so much, but rather lighter seeds like a white seed with a light shade of green. These are usually big and fat as well, but can also contain smaller seeds that are trash because you're not going to be able to grow **** from them.

Now, for the fake corn, you just have to have common sense with a lot of this. You have guys trying to sell compressed reggie as corn, just because it's some decent reggie that will get you high on a rillo but not for long. When you smoke a rillo of corn, you're good for at least two hours and you can roll a rillo with a gram of corn; that speaks for the quality. And if you haven't rolled a rillo of this yet or have been rollin it wrong, DO NOT GRIND this **** down, leave it in small nuggets when you roll it up in the rillo.

You also have good *** reggie that comes in nugget buds, but they do not smell like corn at all and it's rare that it represents the looks of the lime green corn because it will never represent the dark corn. When it does represent the lime corn, the seeds will tell another story. This is just good *** reggie, that's it. The high will not last as long, either. You might get 45 minutes to an hour with a gram of this stuff in a rillo, but nothing comparable to the taste and high as real corn. A pound of this stuff runs around 475 to 575 unless you run across the clown claiming it's pop corn and wants 800-950. 

As for the real corn, if you have a good connect, a pound will run you like 650-800 but can be as much as 1200 (if you mess with them boys from Dallas). It's the same with QP's, anywhere from 200-350. An ounce, 70-120 (140 in rural areas outside the DFW). Half a zone, 40-60. Twenty sack, 4-6 grams. Ten sack, 2-3 grams. Nickel sack, 1 gram (enough for a rillo).

Point is, a gram of corn will keep ya *** high for at least two hours. Anything else is fake ****. Corn is simply the best you can get for your money. It sells better than reggie and dro, as the rich and poor can afford. It's also better than fake ***, cheap, no name dro. The only thing that gets you higher and taste better is dro with a name that runs premium. If you disagree, your *** got fooled on some high times catalog weed or just haven't smoked the good **** yet.


----------



## baneoftheirish

$250/zip is what you pay when you're getting it through a middleman that knows someone that can get it for them at like...$100-140/zip...

I get it from Dallas, bring it to Oklahoma, double/TRIPLE (some chromes disease patients stopped getting 'dro' and started coming to ME for $40/eighth and $75/quarter because it was the 'best mids we've ever had')

Good 'Corn' will leave your final pinch of a blunt all crystals and keif, but I do know of lower grade 'corn' that Oklahomans pay for, very weak stuff, not much crystal at all it's all green meh...

But yeah anyway you can flip it as seedy dro. It gets me higher than $20/gram **** but I live in dusty-ol OK ;-)

*And no I do not sell anything anymore besides the occasional videogame and PC repair hahaha*


----------



## baneoftheirish

anyway long story short Texas got some nice cheap stuffs you just gotta get it from someone that's legit there me myself I'm probably moving there to repair computers/manage networks after I re-certify in CCNA haha bye oklahoma


----------



## mesostoney56

Looks like popcorn, Some folks call it "mid's" is bottom of some stanky plant. goes for 100 bones an oz here in ft. worthless. Dro 100 bones a sack. reg 50 a o.


----------



## brandoom

just had a buddy come from Texas. 'Mentioned some "dro" as it was stated, 'called it Popcorn. Didn't get to see it, but the words out about this. it'd be nice to get an oz for under 100. im on to you guys. XD


----------



## hookahwookie

just registered to reply to this. 

I'm a new indoor grower. Doing organic soil with 120 watt LED. Grow for medicinal reasons (Chronic arthritis and back pain). I have a medical card in Cali, but was in east-texas visiting friends and I ran out.  

I picked up a few bag seeds out of some mid-grade stuff bought from a guy in east texas. I think we paid $100 for an oz. Took the seeds and grew them since they were free and I wanted something to practice on. The batch went to seed because I didn't pull the males out in time. Even after cleaning the seeds out of the bud an oz went to an experienced buyer for $300/oz and said he would happily pay $500/oz for better quality bud of the same strain (aka, stuff that didn't go to seed). The buyer was from houston so I guess that's par for the course in their market. I wouldn't know. 

This is the same popcorn from the dallas area. The guy we bought it from said he gets his supply from there. I don't know if the "popcorn" refers to a strain or just small budds from the bottom of the plant, but the buds we got were small and popcorn like and bright green with brown hairs. 

He said he considered it low-grade dro, but i'm not really all that familiar with how this stuff is rated in the streets. I only grow for myself and only sold an oz to this guy as a personal favor cause his normal supply had gone dry. 

The high lasts 2-4 hours and takes about 20 minutes to kick in. it's a good 80% head high and 20% body. If grown properly crystals are easily visible on the buds and leaves. In fact, they glisten in the light. The stuff I grew was easily 4x more potent than the stuff the seeds came out of (Nature vs nurture). The buds and leaves turn a dark purple right before harvest. The hairs turn brown. I'm guessing my buds turned purple because I let it mature longer than the previous grower? The original dried pot the seeds came from was bright green. My stuff is distinctly purple.

I have absolutely no doubt that on my next batch that i'm germinating now I'll be able to get some exceptional crystallization. Even on the seeded stuff I grew you could look under a 30x mag and it looked like Xmas in colorado. Now that I know what to look for in males that won't be a problem and the batch won't go to seed which will lead to even bigger stickier buds. 

the picture posted earlier on this thread looks like the exact stuff i've got, both the pics of the dried stuff and the pics of growing plants. The smell of the cured bud is especially potent. You can open a small sealed container and someone across the room knows you opened it within seconds.\\

btw, the guy who said stuff grown hydroponically doesn't have seeds doesn't know *** he's talking about. Seeds only form in the presence of pollen and has nothing to do with the method the plants are grown with. Hydro setups generally grow more weeds faster because it's more nutrient dense method of growing but it's also more expensive and takes more skill. You have minutes or hours to fix problems in hydro grows as opposed to soil grows you have days. You can get damn good top shelf weed with snow on the leaves from soil grows. Anyone who tells you otherwise doesn't know what they're talking about cause i've seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## jungle

Here shortly I'm going to sample some popcorn bud from the state of Alaska....A friend gets it regularly.....It sounds like it has a strong smell, and is potent. I want to find out more about it, to see what it really is, and maybe inquire about it when I get up there. I'll try to remember this post and let you know what I find out also. Scince I heard about this strain I've been curious about it also scince I know someone who is a regular smoker of the popcorn bud...Real or unreal that is the question...I hope to find out....


----------



## Locked

I hve never seen so many people with less then 5 posts and red pebbles in one thread.....


----------



## legalize_freedom

LOL...Ham, and every one of them is an expert...lololol, I got a bag of popcorn in the microwave, extra butter.


----------



## pirulife59

I'm from dallas and around here we ckall it ckorn, pop, popckorn. Sometimes you ckan get some good "lime green" pop, its real light green with some red and orange hairs. Usually you get about 2 grams a dime and 4 a dub. Its not reggie and it sure isn't dro, its just a happy medium down in the southern part of the states. I remember when I went to cali tryin to find some pop and they didn't know what the hell I was talkin about.


----------



## Swirlpipe

grovesidetexas said:
			
		

> i registered to this page just to reply to this. . . .
> 
> corn is one thing i have found unique to dallas. its something them htown boys dont got and makes them katrina folk not wanting to go home...
> 
> its not dro it... it has that reggie (shwag) smell but tastes way better.
> when u break that down there is no need to pull it apart it just crumbels under your fingers. the seeds are bigger then normal and are always whole never broke or. and unlike reggie u smoke a rello and your actually high without a headache.
> 
> only diffrence is u get like 2-3 rello action out of a dime. its a smaller sack
> but way worth the money...reggie


 


This is what mine looks like and smells like. I am in the middle of smoking somw now though, so not sure how good it is yet.


----------



## OldHippieChick

This - my MP friends - is EXACTLY why I decided to come here and learn to grow my own. These DFW peeps are my neighbors - OMG.
This thread is freakin' me out - "PM me and I'll hook you up"????? I'm skeerd.


----------



## legalize_freedom

OHC...I'm hopeing that these are a bunch of kids too young to give a crap...at least that is what they sound like to me...you sure you don't want to try growing some corn in your room???....LOLOLOL


----------



## OldHippieChick

They are either dumb or cops fishing. Either way, most don't seem interested on growing.
I hate to assume that they are "Kids" just because they are taking such a big risk on the web - that makes me feel "old".


----------



## Kasia

lurchin said:
			
		

> I've got two rillos of popcorn its good its a stronger high rather than a heavy stoned.Sorta wakes you up for awhile.In Houston we can get it 10 a gram or 10 a rillo or free like i do



I know when I smoke corn I end up cleaning everything like it's nothing. Corn really does wake you up A LOT. Waaaay better high than reggie with less paranoia than dro.

Corn is what I grow/smoke.


----------



## Hick

......"dro !".... 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54721


----------



## Killuminati420

:rofl: kinda sad, very funny read. all in all it was worth the 20mins i sat here staring at the computer screen forgeting to smoke.


----------



## SensiStarFan

This site needs a feature built in so that when you go to respond to a thread more than 6 months old, a pop up appears that says the following,

"ARE YOU SURE YOU WANT TO RESPOND TO A THREAD THIS OLD?!!!!  OR ARE YOU JUST TOTALLAY BAKED FROM THE :bong: AND DID NOT NOTICE THE DATE OF THE LAST POST!"


----------



## MrSaltine

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Lol...and I always thought it was called popcorn b/c the buds were lil small nuggets. Someone needs to clarify the "popcorn buds" thing.



This is the same thing I thought it meant.


----------



## 7stevelsuperstoner

i stay close to dallas to dat popcorn,pop,corn its jus good reggie bro *EDIT* tryna use that wintertime bud and change the game boo that theirs reg,dro,and kush and dats it mayne no new strain or nuthin dont get fooled!! its what they use to call 5thwheel


----------



## WeedHopper

I never seen so much bad info,, on one thread,, by so many PPL,, with only a few post. Funny as hell.:doh:


----------



## Hick

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I never seen so much bad info,, on one thread,, by so many PPL,, with only a few post. Funny as hell.:doh:



.._"theirs regs, dro', an kush an dats it"_.... you just got your panties in a bunch, 'cause you been buyin' into all those fancy shmancy names weedhopper.  All those hazes.. 'their' just dro' bro'.. :doh:and the  'white' strains... _regs_...:doh:  unless they kick yer butt. Then it'd be kush.


----------



## Jericho

Hick said:
			
		

> .._"theirs regs, dro', an kush an dats it"_.... you just got your panties in a bunch, 'cause you been buyin' into all those fancy shmancy names weedhopper.  All those hazes.. 'their' just dro' bro'.. :doh:and the  'white' strains... _regs_...:doh:  unless they kick yer butt. Then it'd be kush.



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Correct a mundo Hickster.


----------



## sebilleidk

I just moved to Dallas and when i got my first sack, the guy was like this some corn and i was like that look like some dro to me. But then i ran into another guy and he was like this that corn. I said to myself this is some reggie. But when i smoked it i was like reggie dont taste like purple dro. I agree with some of the marketing scemes its all good stuff to get blowed on. I just wish in Dallas they had plenty of Kush, Some Dro, Some Ti. I mean it is what it is since its Texas but nothing beats Kali!


----------



## thomas 11111

I just figured I would see what all this hype about smokin popcorn was so I put a piece in my bong and when I lit it,it turned black and smelled terrible.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## daren16

The popcorn we get in East Texas is usually light green with noticeable crystals and a sweet pungent smell. Very nice bud, tastes great and goes well mixed with some kush.


----------



## nvthis

Wow. This thread must be on craigslist in Texas or something.....


----------



## drfting07

:rofl: :yeahthat: :rofl:


----------



## SquidyPacheco

on the big island they called all weed corn.. there was a actual corn strain going around..but most times its used as a slang meaning "yeah i have alot of buds we grow them in rows like corn"..  when i was younger popcorn ment smaller nugs everywhere on the plant , and when you squeezed the bud it popped right back into shape ..popcorn.. but im from hawaii we have had our own slang for growing like any other state.. i heard weed referd to corn in the 90s.. and im sure there was an actual strain named corn grown on the Big Island.. Aloha Squidy


----------



## drfting07

Thanks for the good post squidy! Theres alot of misinformed info going around. 

:cool2:

:48: Drfting


----------



## Jcastro214

They call it corn because it's grown next to corn in Mexico (ELOTE)


----------



## bumbleman24-seven

Grove hits the nail on the head with description except for aroma  good corn should smell almost like lowgrade dro and should require scissors or grinder due to tight semi moist bud clusters with nice big "coconuts" seeds for you virgins out there. Thanks for taking the time to read my post!!!


----------



## bumbleman24-seven

Also dro that was accidentally polinated and developed seeds is refered to as corn or midget or even baby dro


----------



## bumbleman24-seven

You need to come to fort worth AMSCO plenty of kush dro exotic and midgrade dodo as well as copious amounts of the best corn in DFW!


----------



## Dman1234

Wow, I got sucked in and read this entire thread, what a trip.


----------



## BlowDroBro

Well, ****. I just read it all too as a primer to purchasing some corn so now I HAVE to respond haha. I just moved to the DFW area as a recent out-of-state graduate. I was offered from a dealer some "korn" and had no clue what it was. As mentioned in this thread its a bright green looking bud, comes in small kernels like its namesake. It's dry, crispy, and burns good(though a tad harsh for me). The taste didn't do much for me, but thats okay. The high is definitely more of a head rush, and didn't seem to last long at all for me. Really, this stuff doesn't seem to stick around much so I feel the need to hit it pretty consistently. Usually, that's a bad sign, but the price for this stuff is really impressive(to me atleast, coming from a huge University where I overspent for years more or less). I was sold 14 grams for 60 bucks! Overall, Korn isn't too bad for the price!


----------

